# Father of the Year Award



## sawhorseray (Jul 17, 2021)

And the winner is ...............................


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2021)

Good ones! 
Thanks Ray!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 17, 2021)

Dude ,,,, you had me ready to spring into action on some those . 
Now I need a drink .


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 17, 2021)

Classics


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 17, 2021)

These were especially funny Ray.  Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2021)

Those are different and funny. Scary part, I've  seen people holding a baby drinking Coffee many times!...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2021)

Thank God these Pics aren't real.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 18, 2021)

Compared to a lot you see these days, I'd vote for him.
Funny ones here, Ray.
Gary


----------

